# Tight Turning Radius



## matt (Apr 18, 2007)

My Outback 28RSS is coming home this Friday. Now the issue is to park it. I have an 11 foot opening on my side yard. I will have to back it in and turn it about 10 degrees. Its a tight fit but I beleive I can do it. The easier option would be to pull it in forward, unhook and pivot the trailer 180 degrees with some sort of dollie. The trailer will weigh about 6000 lbs. Would it be possible to add a receiver with a ball on a quadrunner, then turn the trailer with that ? Other options? Matt


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Matt said:


> My Outback 28RSS is coming home this Friday. Now the issue is to park it. I have an 11 foot opening on my side yard. I will have to back it in and turn it about 10 degrees. Its a tight fit but I beleive I can do it. The easier option would be to pull it in forward, unhook and pivot the trailer 180 degrees with some sort of dollie. The trailer will weigh about 6000 lbs. Would it be possible to add a receiver with a ball on a quadrunner, then turn the trailer with that ? Other options? Matt


Matt,
I've got less than 11' between my house and a 6' privacy fence (closer to 10), and I can back mine through, and it's the 31RQS. Hint: connect your brake/light line and your side lights will help you see the back-end. I also tilt my mirror UP so I don't hit the eaves of the house.








Have faith!!! (and a set of walkie-talkies makes the job easier if you have a "spotter" to direct you).
Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You should be able to fit it in. Just take your time.

Thor


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

http://powercaster.com/

Their is always this option, get pricey though. I would just practice and go slow.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

The Quadrunner (ATV) is not an option. You will break it for sure and likley burn up the clutch (auto or manual) trying to do it.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

If you believe you can do it half the battle is won!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

It may not look it in the pic, but the corner of my garage to the fence is about 11 feet...








It only takes us about 2 minutes to back it in there, nowdays







we use a couple of radios - DW stands in back and watches the clearance and gives me directions. Use the Force, Matt!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Matt said:


> My Outback 28RSS is coming home this Friday. Now the issue is to park it. I have an 11 foot opening on my side yard. I will have to back it in and turn it about 10 degrees. Its a tight fit but I believe I can do it. The easier option would be to pull it in forward, unhook and *pivot the trailer 180 degrees * with some sort of dollie. The trailer will weigh about 6000 lbs. Would it be possible to add a receiver with a ball on a quadrunner, then turn the trailer with that ? Other options? Matt










I would be afraid that I'd pop a tire off the rim if I did that... (pivot)
I would just take my time and maybe practice in a parking lot to get a feel for it.
When you bring it home just take your time and don't worry about the 
mob of neighbors out to watch you run into your house.








Even if you have to pull ahead 3 or 4 times or 5 don't worry about it!
You will get a feel for it and it will become second nature.

A set of 2way radios and a spotter you can communicate with (like telling you 
your right -vs- their right)







(toward the house... toward the fence) would help out a lot.

MaeJae


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I wouldn't even consider an ATV option. The Honda I had in now way could handle 6,000#, Plus if you put enough weight on it for it to pull it the back would be on the gorund and the front wheels strait up in the air.


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

I like the idea, but think going with the dolly or radios is a safer way to go.
I don't think a person could get the trailer tongue low enough to hook up to the standard hitch on the atv. The 5 psi in the tires would probably ride the rims as well. I move my utility and flat bed trailers with quads, but the tongue wt usuall makes it near impossible to turn, and thats with trailers weighting 1000 lbs and less.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Matt, not sure if you have had a tandem axle trailer before, but they don't "Pivot"!
You'll notice as you back it into the driveway that it still drags the tires sideways a little.

Like others said, take your time and go slow. The 28's are long enough that I find ours very easy to back up (slower response time and easy to straighten out without pulling forward). Good luck and make sure you have a spotter!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Watch for the eves of the House/Barn/etc.!!!!!

Don't ask how I know.


----------



## matt (Apr 18, 2007)

My confidence has just increased 500 %. Thatks for all the advice. The pictures of other trailers parked helped. Does everybody remove the sway bar and weight distribution bars before backing ? Matt


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Friction sway bar... YES absolutely
As a matter of fact, take this off when you enter a campground or 
your subdivision(if applicable) you don't want it to bind and
snap that small ball off the hitch... especially when the brake is hot from driving.
Don't ask me how I know this either...









Weight distribution bars... NO keep these on.

You can do it! Just go slow.








MaeJae


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Matt said:


> My confidence has just increased 500 %. Thatks for all the advice. The pictures of other trailers parked helped. Does everybody remove the sway bar and weight distribution bars before backing ? Matt


MaeJae is correct, but I hope your dealer is not setting you up with a friction sway control. If so, start saving for an Equil-I-zer or Reese Dual Cam. You have too much trailer for anything less.

It depends on what system you have , and your driveway. If the driveway is steep enough that the WD bars could lift the rear TV wheels and cause you to spin, then you may want to remove them. Also, removing them would lower the tongue and raise the rear of the camper to give you a little more clearance when as you approach a steep driveway.

Also, what are you towing with? If your TV is a 4x4, puting it in 4 Low (if your not turning too sharp on pavement) can really help out with these type moves.


----------



## matt (Apr 18, 2007)

My Outback 28RSS is parked safely in my back yard. It took me about 20 minutes to get in in the firts time basically because I would straighten out before my spotter told me to. The second time I trusted my spotter more and it took me ten minutes to get it in.

The only problem I had was scrapping the rear stairs and rear bumper when the wheels transitioned from the street to the driveway. We laid down some 2x12 boards as a ramp in the low spot and was able to clear w/ no scrapping. A RV store said I could bolt some wheels to the rear frame ? My stairs hang 5 inches below my bumper. Metal wheels ? Wheels that turn 360 degrees ? Keep using the boards. Does anybody else scrap the rear W/ this trailer ?

I tow W/ a 2002 Surburban and Reese hitch

Thanks everyone Matt


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

you can do it, I back my 35' 5'er into my 10' wide drive way and have to miss the cable box and electric box that are within the first 5' of the end while cuting it 90 degrees of a single lane orad. took many swings the first time now I can do it in 1-3 tries.


----------

